# Best food for puppies



## Mumsy (8 mo ago)

What’s your fave food for growing puppies ? Thanks !


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I see they are on the American Maltese Association breeders list, which generally is considered a good sign! They are fairly near to me, but I don't have any other information. I'm more oriented to rescue. 

Good luck!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

You completely changed the subject and title of your post. You asked if anyone knew about a particular breeder. I did a bit of a search to see if I could help with your original question. Now your question is about food. I don't understand why. But it would have been better to post an entirely new question.


----------

